
Bloody Harvest–How Everyone Ignored the Crime of the Century - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2020/01/03/bloody-harvest-how-everyone-ignored-the-crime-of-the-century/
======
ncmncm
This is completely credible. But what can we do?

At least, there should be investigations of people returning from surgery in
China.

~~~
Bostonian
When American states have considered religious freedom laws that would allow
wedding florists, photographers and the like to not work at same-sex weddings,
some U.S. companies have threatened not to make further investments in those
states.

Whatever one thinks about those laws, murdering people for their organs is
much more serious. So why don't U.S. companies that imagine themselves to be
enlightened say they will not invest in new offices and factories in China
unless the organ harvesting stops?

~~~
basementcat
Many jurisdictions (in the USA) that subjugate LGBTQ individuals also happen
to be isolated (relative to CA/NY) small markets. China, on the other hand is
the world’s largest economy.

It is easy to boycott some small town or poor state; it is harder to do the
same for a major economic power.

------
ehmish
I was a bit curious did a bit of digging around into this, and I found this[1]
article linked to on a rationalwiki article on Falun Gong. It seems to call
into question the claim that china is doing a lot of secret organ transplants

[1][https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-the-
fac...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-the-face-of-
criticism-china-has-been-cleaning-up-its-organ-transplant-
industry/2017/09/14/d689444e-e1a2-11e6-a419-eefe8eff0835_story.html)

------
StuffedParrot
How convenient that the part of humanity they finger out as running the “crime
of the century” is economically opposed to Quillete’s love of the american
free market. In reality both these governments are just as bad. Chinese and
muslim? Have your culture destroyed. Bad luck with the law in the US? Have
your life destroyed, either by bullets or neglect in camps or prison.

Compare this to all the people who have been incarcerated for drug posession,
if they were not originally framed. Why would china pay any attention to our
LACK of morals? We have no ground to stand on.

~~~
duxup
>In reality both these governments are just as bad.

I don't understand how people do the math on this or why such arguments come
up when it involves news they don't like.... rather than actually talk about
the story itself.

~~~
socceroos
I would guess that people are perceiving the news to be a part of a wider mud-
slinging match between two super powers and would rather argue about who gets
to cast the first stone.

